# Making prints



## Arkisage (Jul 12, 2017)

I was just wondering how most of you create prints of your work? I have taken some of my paintings to kinkos and have had them scan them to get digital copies but was wondering if there was a better way. I have also used them to print one. It didn't look bad, but if am going to put my work out there and make prints, I would like them to be good quality.

I have been been working with water color for years but most of the time my paintings end up in portfolios and sit for years. I had a friend discover my work and was given a lecture as to letting them sit.

Thank you.


----------



## Scott R Nelson (Jun 26, 2013)

A asked a professional artist friend about getting giclée copies and it sounds very expensive. At least the first one is very expensive. After that, the copies are a bit more reasonable.

I had a print shop make me a few copies once and was not at all happy with the results. The subtle light parts of the painting got lost. I wouldn't have even paid for the copies except that it was the son of a friend that did the work and she dropped off the results. At least I didn't waste a great amount of money on those - like a buck a piece or something.

I would love to hear about reasonably priced alternatives for quality prints.


----------

